# Bad TPS in 240sx



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a 1990 2.4.

My mechanic said I need a new TPS.
He said he can get one used for $55.

Is it ok to go with a used TPS?

What happens when the TPS is bad?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

mick said:


> I have a 1990 2.4.
> 
> My mechanic said I need a new TPS.
> He said he can get one used for $55.
> ...


Yes, used TPS' are fine. When the TPS is bad, a signal of improper voltage (or no signal at all) is sent to the ECU, so the ECU cannot properly regulate air/fuel ratios. An improper mixture results. A bad TPS with poor signal causes bad gas milage and power loss. A completely failed TPS can cause the car to do the above and to die at idle. The S13A TPS is prone to failure. I would get a new one if you plan on using the car for long. They are $39.99 at Advance Auto Parts (PDQ Distributing). That's cheaper than what your mechanic quoted, and it's not a used part.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

then you need a new cover sheet. did you get that memo?



mick said:


> I have a 1990 2.4.
> 
> My mechanic said I need a new TPS.
> He said he can get one used for $55.
> ...


----------



## mick (Dec 30, 2004)

*Bad TPS*

Thanks; mechanic said they are $150 new.

I've had the car 5 years and my best mileage on the freeway never went over 28mpg and I've had no power up to 3,000 rpm.
I thought it was normal since my last engine was a Chevy 327 with plenty of power.




bridrive55 said:


> Yes, used TPS' are fine. When the TPS is bad, a signal of improper voltage (or no signal at all) is sent to the ECU, so the ECU cannot properly regulate air/fuel ratios. An improper mixture results. A bad TPS with poor signal causes bad gas milage and power loss. A completely failed TPS can cause the car to do the above and to die at idle. The S13A TPS is prone to failure. I would get a new one if you plan on using the car for long. They are $39.99 at Advance Auto Parts (PDQ Distributing). That's cheaper than what your mechanic quoted, and it's not a used part.


----------

